# How to remove those sticky pads from the wall?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a message board attached to the door with these super sticky pads. Last time I removed them from the wall, there was this sticky residue that took forever to scrape off before I could paint the wall.

Is there an easier way to remove these sticky pads? Or am I doomed to just ripping off the paint?


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think GooGone will remove the residue, but ya, they are a pain in the butt.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> I think GooGone will remove the residue, but ya, they are a pain in the butt.


 
It will also remove the paint,if it is latex,but you really have no other option except manually scrape.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Goo Gone, Oops or Krud Kutter will work. I always used rubber cement thinner to take city windshield parking stickers off. 

I personally hate anything people stick to walls. I would rather they hang things with railway spikes! I can patch holes in a fraction of the time it takes to deal with sticky stuff. 

My primary gallery client uses the gallery goo stuff for attaching labels and I guess they do not have much of an option. The horrid material picks up oil from your hands though and everything I try---even the stain blocking primers---never wants to cover it completely.


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had luck with Goo Gone and a putty knife. The flat end of the putty knife works well to scrape it up.


----------



## paul1149 (Oct 8, 2009)

Gently use a heat gun (hair dryer) to soften the adhesive before scraping.


----------

